# Smash pale ale



## Ronwales (9/1/20)

Hi ive made a marris otter and mosaic smash recipe that has ended up way too strong. Abv is 7.5% is there anything i can do now to make it more balanced in flavour or is it too late? This is the recipe 
Grain
6.5 kg marris otter

Hops mosaic
20g at 60 mins
30g at 15 mins
30g at 0 mins

70g dry hop 

Yeast : us05


----------



## TwoCrows (10/1/20)

add some water to dilute back down to the ABV's required, 4 ltrs will drop it 1.1% ABV, you are around 75 IBU's. 

Or you could add sparkling water to the glass???


----------



## mongey (10/1/20)

how many liters ?


----------

